# Early scan



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,

I hope Im putting this in the right place.. After a recent m/c I am pregnant again and whilst elated, am overwhelmed by worries it will happen again.  I am 5 weeks today (last mc was 6 weeks to the day).  Anyhoo GP has said I can pop along and get an early scan done if I like.  I am thinking I should go at 7 weeks so then I can see the heartbeat or is it possible to go earlier?  Also what should I expect - internal or external? full bladder or no?

Also I had a bit of an upset stomach last night (one off, didnt continue) but I am a bit concerend as that is how my last m/c started although this time it did feel more like I'd eaten something my body didnt like.. should I be worried or am I just being paranoid?   

thanks!

Jules


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's perfectly understandable that you are anxious after last time x
A 7 week scan has more certainty of seeing a heartbeat. A 6 week one may be a bit early, you don't ALWAYS see one, and I think this will cause more worry for you. 
The sickness you had may have been a bug, but also may have been a bit of pregnancy sickness, so it may have been a 'good' symptom,
Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks Emily really appreciate it.. Will my first scan be internal or external? Just need to know if I should go with a full bladder or not.. 

thanks!

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, it should be external by that stage, and you will need a full bladder xx


----------

